# Interview Questions I may be asked



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

name


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

"Stand up and turn around...let me get a good look at you...." If he asks that I might get a little worried...


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

If you were a wirenut . . . What kind of wirenut would you be?


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I was only asked my name out of those questions  

The interview went pretty well but I get the impression I'm not going to be taken this time around. The man walking me out whispered to me "Get a job in construction" on the way out and one of the last things we spoke about was my experience I could relate to the electrical trade. They said they like to take people who have worked a little bit in construction, of any trade, just so they know if they like that type of work. 

I was also asked if I'd apply again if I didn't make the cut this time, which I thought was odd.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> Well I was only asked my name out of those questions
> 
> The interview went pretty well but I get the impression I'm not going to be taken this time around. The man walking me out whispered to me "Get a job in construction" on the way out and one of the last things we spoke about was my experience I could relate to the electrical trade. They said they like to take people who have worked a little bit in construction, of any trade, just so they know if they like that type of work.
> 
> I was also asked if I'd apply again if I didn't make the cut this time, which I thought was odd.



Was this local 380?


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes sir.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> Yes sir.



Good Luck Brother,to be honest I'm surprised there even taking apprentice applications right now.I have a few friends in 380 and they are hurting right now..


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

"Ahem, do you have a gag reflex?"


----------

